# Intercity Bus Terminals



## ghazi52

The cost of project is 10 billions and three Terminals will construct Maintenance and operation with modern facilities.

Locations.........

1)Shadara
2)Thokar Naiz Baig
3)Feroz pur Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s largest transport company, Daewoo Pakistan Express Bus Service Limited, wishes to inform its valued passengers and customers that it will be relocating its main terminal in Lahore from Kalima Chowk, Ferozepur Road to Thokar Niaz Beg, Multan Road with effect from Friday,31st March 2017. There shall be no bus arrivals or departures from Kalima Chowk terminal after 31st March 2017. The Kalima Chowk terminal will become a “Pick & Drop Point” with the facility of shuttle bus/van service for our valuable passengers. In addition, Daewoo Cargo and Daewoo Cab will continue to serve our much valued customers from Kalima Chowk.











To provide internet on the go to all of you valued “Daewoo Passengers”, we have partnered with Zong to give 4G internet connectivity in Daewoo Inter-city Buses & Daewoo Cabs.
With this partnership, passengers of Daewoo Pakistan will now be able to enjoy the fastest 4G internet speeds with Zong 4G internet on over 35 routes across Pakistan moving across M1, M2, M3 and M4 and all connecting roads as well. 
In an agreement signed at Zong HQ Islamabad, Mr. Faisal Siddiqui President Daewoo Pakistan Express Bus Service & Mr. Liu Dianfeng, Chairman & CEO Zong, formalized the partnership.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Faisal movers bh120f's










_

*Al Shahbaz Travels New Fleet BH120F*












Bilal Travels ...















*Volvo luxury bus *liner that's serving lahore to Islamabad, its only a 21 seater with all recliner seats, dish tv movie bank, music bank, Laptop charger, toilet on board, stove away kitchen on board, Very polite and courteous staff.

Their terminal in Lahore is located at Fortress stadium and in Islamabad at the junction of public pindi and Kashmir highway...

Route: Islamabad-lahore-Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

at Thokar Niaz Baig...Jinnah Intercity Bus Terminal.















Faisal Movers for example operates out of Jinnah Bus Terminal in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aliexpress/Rehbar travel Higer buses





















It appears both operators got merged that's why there is dual branding on buses


Kallar Kahar Service Station South - M2







Rawalpindi








Faisal Movers is coming up with Premium Executive Class for Lahore - Islamabad Route.








_

Daewoo BH120F















*SadaBahar Terminal Quetta*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Daewoo express terminal at Thokar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal travels business class inaugural bus from Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New hino kazay driving out of hinopak assembly line for tahir express














It's nice to see small operators adding new branded buses to their fleets instead of local buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Intercity buses are assembled by*
Hinopak
Yutong by master motors
Daewoo by afzal motors

*Intracity buses/small coaches etc*
Hinopak
Master
Gandhara Isuzu
Daewoo by afzal motors
Jac small buses by afzal motors
Gandhara nissan

*Local bodymakers*
There are a lot of them but none(other than one or two) is actually registered and we can't count as professional manufacturing. Sher brothers bus body maker is registered as a manufacturer and they once partnered with neoplan(idk if they still have partnership). I've confirmed that those above relaxer buses are also made by them on Daewoo chassis.

Defunct

Volvo used to assemble buses in Multan till 90's


----------



## ghazi52

Faisal Movers introduced Business Class From Lahore to Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Have to admit some nice quality Buses , just humble request for folks to not post graffity and stickers on buses looks horrible keep the bus professional


----------



## peacefulguy

So daewoo built pakistans M2 motorway and is since operating the buses on it ?
Also the turks are handling the metro bus service in lahore.
Isnt it time pakistan learnt how to build roads and operate a bus service ?
I am not even talking about building buses which are being assembled from imported kits by pakistan.


----------



## F86 Saber

peacefulguy said:


> So daewoo built pakistans M2 motorway and is since operating the buses on it ?
> Also the turks are handling the metro bus service in lahore.
> Isnt it time pakistan learnt how to build roads and operate a bus service ?
> I am not even talking about building buses which are being assembled from imported kits by pakistan.



Is this a fking joke or are you living in a hole or something? M2 was built by Daewoo but is operated and maintained by National Highway Authority Pakistan and it is not the only motorway in Pakistan just like Daewoo is not the only intercity bus service. Similarly the metro bus service is under Punjab Metrobus Authority and is not being run by Turks. Geez! what does Indian media tell you people about Pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Anybody with little understanding of human psychology and behavior will tell you that such comment by Indians usually indicates surprise, envy and a inherent inferiority complex. They grow up with this false view of Pakistan but when they see realty they cannot accept it and try to put down every thing Pakistani. Indians have told me these things themselves.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Al-Munir Relaxer Buses Route Karachi to Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Most modern buses in Karachi.












these are the best looking buses in Pakistan







*Yutong buses operated by Faisal movers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The inaugural ceremony of the new Daewoo Bus Terminal at Thokhar, Lahore.







































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Al-Saif Quetta to Karachi*




























Credits: Al-Saif Daewoo express FB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ALHAJ Hyundai (pvt) limited launched Hyundai Bus in Pakistan Today*

That was quick. I guess these buses will be available right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faisal Movers introduced Business Class Bus for Lahore Islamabad Motorway M-2 route ,Comfort and style over every mile , live the experience.
*LAHORE - ISLAMABAD* 
FARE. Rs 1300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

F86 Saber said:


> Geez! what does Indian media tell you people about Pakistan??


Offtopic: Indian media's BS goes far beyond this. The other day on fb an Indian posted that Pakistanis kill Balochis and then their meat is cooked and sold in restaurants of Isb, Lahore and Khi. I wonder from where did pull this out of?


----------



## ghazi52

*Improved and upgraded Version of Hino Kazay Bus launched today at PC Lahore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese company Yutong bus keen to operate buses in Sindh*

Karachi: Chinese company, Yutong Bus Makers, have expressed an interest of investing in inter-city and intra-city bus operations in Sindh.

This was stated by a 11-member delegation of Yutong Bus led by General Manager Shi Cun Tu while talking to Chairperson Sindh Board of Investment (SBI), Ms.Naheed Memon at her office in Karachi on Tuesday.

They discussed various aspects of investment in the operation of inter-city and intra-city buses in Sindh including Karachi.

The delegation told the Chairperson SBI that their company wants to invest in using buses on different routes in Karachi and also interested in installing a manufacturing plant for this purpose.

Ms. Memon appreciated their offer and observed that there are many opportunities of investment available in the Sindh transport sector. She added that the Sindh government will encourage public private partnership projects. The Chairperson SBI called upon the delegation to submit their suggestions on the basis of their priorities so it can be brought before theSindh government for further action.


----------



## Bashido

peacefulguy said:


> So daewoo built pakistans M2 motorway and is since operating the buses on it ?
> Also the turks are handling the metro bus service in lahore.
> Isnt it time pakistan learnt how to build roads and operate a bus service ?
> I am not even talking about building buses which are being assembled from imported kits by pakistan.


WTF dude.. what are you snorting now a days?



S.Y.A said:


> Offtopic: Indian media's BS goes far beyond this. The other day on fb an Indian posted that Pakistanis kill Balochis and then their meat is cooked and sold in restaurants of Isb, Lahore and Khi. I wonder from where did pull this out of?


well. Here in Germany, an Indian funded Bloch NGO held a seminar on baloch rights. There are lot of germans also. They mentioned this in their presentations. They also discovered and showed the picture of hotels "Mustarkah Balochistan" where baloch human meat is sold and ppl love to eat baloch meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

Bashido said:


> well. Here in Germany, an Indian funded Bloch NGO held a seminar on baloch rights. There are lot of germans also. They mentioned this in their presentations. They also discovered and showed the picture of hotels "Mustarkah Balochistan" where baloch human meat is sold and ppl love to eat baloch meat.


and what is PAksitan's foreign office doing to counter this propaganda?


----------



## Bashido

S.Y.A said:


> and what is PAksitan's foreign office doing to counter this propaganda?


nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Coach (Haji Zarwali Khan) New YuTong Bus For Lahore Swat Route*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Hino Kazays added to Niazi 99's fleet. Niazi express 99 has added 20+ Hino kazays to its fleet since the start of 2017.





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinn_baba

ghazi52 said:


> New Hino Kazays added to Niazi 99's fleet. Niazi express 99 has added 20+ Hino kazays to its fleet since the start of 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


@ghazi52 God bless you for posting all these updates about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Halal Travels Faisalabad new Bus Service to be Launched from 10th July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Matyana Movers business class Yutongs*







Business class cabin





Economy class cabin






*Hino kazays of Niazi 99*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beat this


















Lhr - Isl
http://www.qconnect.pk/#contact

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KediKesenFare3

WOW!!!



ghazi52 said:


> *Matyana Movers business class Yutongs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business class cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy class cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hino kazays of Niazi 99*



Awwww, for a split second I read Malatya instead of Matyana on the bus and got all excited. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Beat this
> View attachment 407339
> View attachment 407340
> View attachment 407341
> View attachment 407343
> 
> View attachment 407342
> 
> 
> Lhr - Isl
> http://www.qconnect.pk/#contact



How much would a ticket from Lahore to Islamabad cost if I travel with this company?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KediKesenFare said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, for a split second I read Malatya instead of Matyana on the bus and got all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> How much would a ticket from Lahore to Islamabad cost if I travel with this company?


3300.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 3300.


That's cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Mass Transit Authority (Islamabad-Rawalpindi) routes









__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Random Pics of buses operated by major operators in the country.























































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Express has imported Golden Dragon Buses*


They are starting Gold class for Multan and Faisalabad from 10 July. I guess there are total 15 new buses. Those old premium plus buses are now also serving Multan and Faisalabad to Lahore DHA (Lahore DHA is now premium Plus only terminal).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Yutong Master has added another seating option.*

2x1 seats. It's downgraded version of Business Class. No Lcd on every seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New higer buses added to fleet by AK movers of Quetta*















The first batch of sunlong buses has reached Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Buses for Daewoo Express*


These buses are painted in Daewoo Express's new stock livery. Total 40 new Golden Dragon buses. Buses are imported through "VPL". They are distributors of Golden Dragon buses also along with Volvo. Also the buses carry "Daewoo Dragon" branding. Maybe Daewoo Bus Manufacturer has partnered with Golden Dragon?


























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another Bus Company Sunlong #China entered in Pakistan My Trading Pvt Ltd will provide the after sale services in Pakistan. A Launching Ceremony was Held in Lahore in May 2017

These Buses are imported by Shahid Coach Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Long distance coach hostesses for Daewoo Express Coach Services ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Here's a pic of Karachi terminal


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Express Gets 40 Brand New Golden Dragon Buses*

At a ceremony held on 25th July 2017, at Royal Palm Golf & Country Club, Lahore, Premval (Pvt) Ltd – a wholly owned subsidiary of VPL Limited – has delivered 40 Golden Dragon Buses to Daewoo Express.

Daewoo Express also signed a long-term cooperation agreement with Golden Dragon and Premval for expansion of their fleet.

“We are delighted to add these new buses to our fleet, as this is the largest single order placed in the inter-city segment for quite a few years,” said Mr. Shaheryar Chishty, CEO Daewoo Express “They look superb and will go into service straight away — operating from Lahore, Faisalabad, Multan and Rawalpindi.”

“We aim to stand out amongst luxury bus providers in Pakistan by maintaining highest quality standards and meeting long term requirements of our customers” said Mr. Jiang Yonghui, President Golden Dragon.

“This order reflects Daewoo’s confidence in Premval and we are committed to move forward by providing continued support and quality solutions to Daewoo Express” said Mr. Waqar Asghar, CEO Premval.

“We have worked alongside Golden Dragon for a long time and that is clearly demonstrated in the quality of the buses. This is a big delivery for Golden Dragon and hopefully a platform for future growth in this segment. We will only get better from here onwards.” said Mr. Uzair Shahid, Country Manager Buses at Premval.

These buses have been specially manufactured as “Daewoo Dragon” for Daewoo. Developed on a special assembly line for production of Europe-bound buses at Golden Dragon factory in Xiamen. The new buses are powered by *380 HP Yuchai 10.5L EURO III compliant diesel engines* and connected with ZF gearbox from Germany.

These are specifically designed to achieve high reliability, excellent drivability and low fuel consumption. The buses are the first 12.7 meter buses in Pakistan with 45 seats translating into higher revenue for operators and also allowing extra leg room to make travel experience more comfortable. These buses are expected to change perceptions surrounding Chinese products in Pakistan.

Golden Dragon ranks among the top players in China’s coach industry, specialized in developing, manufacturing and selling medium-large sized luxury buses and light vans.

Daewoo Pakistan is one of the leading long distance, time efficient bus service providers to all major cities within Pakistan. It operates from 57 cities covering more than 60 destinations extending almost to the entire Punjab, Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Services are expected to start in Balochistan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tour Buses on KKH


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Dragon Buses in Lahore Terminal*

Operating on Lahore-Multan,Faisalabad,Rawalpindi-Lahore routes. 

Left one is Daewoo Dragon, Right one is Yutong Premium Plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Zhongtong Navigator & elegance buses launched by Dysin automobiles in Pakistan












*NAVIGATOR：LCK6129H*

Navigator series coach is specially designed for tourist and passenger transport.The zhongtong chassis makes the bus to be highly safe and reliable.The bus's skeleton is designed with CAD finite element analysis technique.Combined instrument panel of the bus is made to be easily maintained and repaired.The original model of 6129H has been put onto market for 5 years.


----------



## ghazi52

The newly launched Bus Service



























__

*YuTong Bus Swat Coach (Haji Zarwali Khan) for Swat to Lahore & Sialkot
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dysin launches luxury buses in Pakistan .


----------



## ghazi52

*SWAT COACH YUTONG

*


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> *SWAT COACH YUTONG
> 
> *



guys dosent that logo on the bus look like the pdf website logo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

bananarepublic said:


> guys dosent that logo on the bus look like the pdf website logo..



Nice catch................


----------



## ghazi52

Almumtaz Coaches between Karachi and Gwadar


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan Metro Feeder Buses*

They are almost 50 buses parked at Dera Adda, Multan. 





















...................................
.

.





Here's the best. From Right. Daewoo Dragon, Volvo B11R, Daewoo BH120F, Daewoo Dragon, Daewoo BH116.







Daewoo Dragons are made by Golden Dragon China, model XML6139JR.


----------



## Skyliner

ghazi52 said:


> *Multan Metro Feeder Buses*
> 
> They are almost 50 buses parked at Dera Adda, Multan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Metro Multan failed miserably, not much public uses metro there. Btw i can se some metro busses smaller than a coster it's not a regular size, never seen them in ISLB or lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*New Zhongtong navigator bus added by faislabad based operator "Al Halal travels "*


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Express Fares Reduced w.e.f 12 September, 2017*






















__________________


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahid Coach Swat*

Shahid Coach just added two brand new yutongs to their fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Faisal movers "executive class" yutong zk6122hl operating Faisalabad-Islamabad route*


----------



## Emraan01

*SWAT COACH DAEWOO BH120F *






*SWAT COACH YUTONG BUS FOR LAHORE SWAT ROUTE













*


----------



## ghazi52

*Skyways new fleet of Sunlong Paradise lounge buses*






*Sunlong Paradise Lounge*

4 brand new Sunlong buses


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Certainly a very bright area, Would be nice if all the Intercity Buses had a similar color scheme so these would be easily distinguishable as a inter city Bus


----------



## Emraan01

*
SWAT COACH (HAJI ZARWALI KHAN) YUTONG BUS FOR SWAT FAISALABAD ROUTE*


----------



## ghazi52

Bilal travels started Sialkot to Rawalpindi service on 10th December.


----------



## ghazi52

*AK Movers New Daewoo BH120f.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Skyways/ New Subhan.*

New Foton mini bus for Lahore - Samundri Route. Lahore Abdul hakim motorway has already started to change transport in these areas.


----------



## ghazi52

*SpeedO Bus Service Inaugurated In Bahawalpur
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Careem Launches Intercity Travel Service for 7 Cities*


----------



## Bossman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Certainly a very bright area, Would be nice if all the Intercity Buses had a similar color scheme so these would be easily distinguishable as a inter city Bus


Why? Let them compete.


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation completed of General Bus Stand.* Sargodha.


----------



## ghazi52

*SWAT COACH DAEWOO BH120F*







*Daewoo BH120F Facelifted Model 2018.*

New spoiler added, new seats options, business class configuration (2x1 seat) option.























*BUSINESS CLASS & STANDARD SEATING OPTIONS.*















*SWAT COACH YUTONG BUS FOR LAHORE SWAT ROUTE*


----------



## ghazi52

VPL (Volvo Pakistan Ltd) has launched The Most Beautiful and Stunning Shaped Bus ever launched called "THE NAVIGATOR" by Golden Dragon powered by Mercedes....
The inauguration ceremony took place at Karachi last week. The Bus is featured with latest facilities for passengers like On Board Entertainment System, mobile charging facilities etc.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Yutong Master ZK 6127HS (Assembled in Pakistan).*

Faisal Movers is the 1st operator to get them.


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> The cost of project is 10 billions and three Terminals will construct Maintenance and operation with modern facilities.
> 
> Locations.........
> 
> 1)Shadara
> 2)Thokar Naiz Baig
> 3)Feroz pur Road.



Lahore needs a major unified bus terminal in a tourist friendly location that is near the metro-bus or metro-train systems.

I propose the government order a study into the viability of building a modern bus terminal after the one in Ankara, Turkey called the Otogar but larger and near Greater Iqbal Park.
the Ankara bus terminal also known as ASTI (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AŞTİ) operates 2500 buses a day, while the requirement above states 6500 buses a day. Also a facility this large should be the location of a new train station at the lower levels and make this terminal into a national multi-modal hub (it may require the metro-train to be re-routed to this location to make the railway station connected to the metro-train system but in the long term it would be a game changer for anyone come to and from Lahore).

Speedo buses would also link up at this bus terminal and a dedicated speedo route to the airport every few minutes would let international travelers visit lahore fort and connect with buses going to other tourist attractions throughout the nation.


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo express's Hyundai Universe now in service*








*New Daewoo bh120f's ready for delivery to khan movers, again good to see small operators going for original buses instead of fakes*















*Faisal mover's executive service Lahore-Multan *













.


----------



## ghazi52

*Golden dragon navigator now operating Lahore-Swat under Shahid coach*














*Another baloch operator Al-Imdad receives delivery of new Daewoo bh120f's*








*Shuja express's kinglong, yutong and Higer buses*




























*New Daewoo bh120f's for Baloch operator Al-Yousaf at Afzal motors plant, karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daewoo Express starts Karachi - Quetta route.

With new Golden Dragon Explorer buses via khuzdar. Fare is 1000.


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Pak Motors.*

*Daewoo BH116* has finally got a new shape after 10 years. New 2018 model delivered to Sadabahar Transport Quetta.


----------



## ghazi52

Daewoo bh120f is absolutely ruling the roads in Balochistan.

Watch on mute ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kainat Travels (Rawalpindi) New Daewoo 120f Buses.*








*Javed Coach New Yutong Buses for Karachi -- Gwadar Route.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Kainat Travels Rawalpindi.*

Brand new Daewoo BH120f buses. Starting services w.e.f 25 June, 2018. Route is Rawalpindi to Karachi with fare of 2500.


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers Executive Class Yutong Buses (Lahore To Islamabad) Fare 1000/-*


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahid Coach Service Swat.*

*Golden Dragon Navigator unloading at Karachi port.*


----------



## ghazi52

Now enjoy the ultimate luxury bus line at most economical promotional fare of just Rs 2500 from Twin City Islamabad to City of Lights Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers Announces Premium Business Class for Travelers*

Faisal Movers unveiled a new business class route for Islamabad, Lahore, and Multan.

Faisal Movers has introduced its new premium business class segment that is supposed to deliver both luxury and added facilities. Available for additional expenses, the new class includes separate, well-equipped lounges and buses.


For now, this class is only available for some routes, in the three cities of Lahore, Multan, and Islamabad/Rawalpindi. The company has promised a host of premium features, such as,

Neat waiting lounges that come with complementary beverages – both hot and cold
A separate ticketing counter, with well-versed staff
Better services while en route, such as better refreshment beverages and snacks
Fast Wi-Fi throughout the journey
Premium and luxurious buses
The company also posted some pictures on its official social media channel for the new business class.,

Rate List
As you’d expect, the rates for this class are noticeably higher than usual. Here is how much Faisal Movers charges for some of the popular routes mentioned below,

Islamabad/Rawalpindi to Lahore:
Rs. 1,400 for business class
Rs. 1,000 normal rate

Lahore to Multan:
Rs. 1,100 for business class
Rs. 900 for executive class
Rs. 800 base rate

Rawalpindi to Karachi:
Rs. 4,500 for business class
Rs. 3,600 for executive class
Rs. 3,080 base rate

Lahore to Faisalabad:
Rs. 1,670 for executive class
Rs. 1,400 base rate
For more details and reservations, you can get in touch with Faisal Movers by calling them on either 0311-1224488 or 111-224-488 (with city code


----------



## ghazi52

New Different colored Double windshield Yutong Buses in Karachi Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Dragon in independence day livery.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PTI announces to run double-decker buses in Karachi*







The Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) on Thursday announced to run double-decker buses in Karachi.

This was said by PTI leader Firdous Shamim Naqvi in a media talk outside Bani Gala in Islamabad, following a Sindh parliamentary meeting chaired by PTI Chairman Imran Khan.

“I have apprised Imran about the issues facing Karachi and he has assured that development of the megalopolis is imperative,” he said. He said the PTI chief asked him to give suggestions about water issues in the city.

Firdous said they also deliberated in the meeting on the steps to be taken in the first 100 days. “We will bring solid government system. The development works in Karachi would not be executed with the MPAs’ funds, but with the funds allocated for the local government,” he said.

The PTI leader said he had requested the party chief to hold on to Karachi’s seat, because this way the PTI would be able to fortify its position in Sindh.

To a query, he said Imran had kept him from giving statement against the Muttahida Qaumi Movement-Pakistan (MQM-P) and he would implement his leader’s order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*AK Movers Quetta.*

*3 New Yutong Master Business Class Buses for Quetta - Karachi Route.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers Launching Soon from Swat.*

*Swat to Lahore, Rawalpindi and Peshawar. Business, Executive, Coaster and Hi-Roof service.*


----------



## ghazi52

*5 Brand New Yutong Double Glass Buses delivered to KAINAT TRAVELS for their Karachi to Islamabad Luxury Bus Service.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kainat Travels* offers upto 20% off






*Online Booking details*


----------



## ghazi52

Pretty interesting that they are starting from Nov. 3. I was of the opinion that Khunjerab pass will be closed pretty soon due to heavy snowfall. It appears then that they wish to keep it open for some time, perhaps until December. Not sure if it will even be possible to keep it open during Jan-Mar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Shuja Royal Express Business Class to be launched soon on Lahore - Islamabad Route.*

*1x1 Massage Seats.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Any news about the New Kashgar bus service or is its just another social media lie


----------



## ghazi52

Kashgar bus service

It will be a 30-hour long trip and passengers will get to enjoy view of beautiful sights of northern Pakistan. Cameras have been placed inside the bus to ensure security of the passengers.

As per schedule issued by authorized operator, the bus service will run four days a week from Lahore to Tashkurgan on following days:

The departure from Lahore would be on Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday while departure from Tashkurgan would be Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.

The passengers can book their seats either from Lahore or Rawalpindi and Islamabad.

It offers premium and luxurious buses, comfortable journey, better en-route services that include breakfast, lunch, dinner refreshment beverages, tea, and snacks, while fast Wi-Fi service would also provided throughout the journey.

The detailed itinerary of CPEC Passenger Bus Service (Lahore to Tashkurgan).

Departure: From Lahore: 12:00 a.m. Stopover 1: 04:00 a.m – Islamabad/Rawalpindi (pickup), Stopover 2 : 07:00 a.m – Mansehra (breakfast), Stopover 3: 01:00 p.m – Besham (lunch), Stopover 4: 04:00 p.m – Chelas (tea), Stopover 5: 08:00 p.m – Gilgit (dinner) Stopover 6: 02:0 a.m – Sost (custom, immigration & breakfast), Stopover 7: 12:00 p.m – Khunjerab Pass, Pakistan side (checking) Stopover 8: 12:30 p.m – Khunjerab Pass, China side (checking) and arrival: 03:00 p.m – Tashkugran County (drop-off).

The detailed itinerary (Tashkurgan to Lahore): Departure: From Tashkurgan: 11:00 a.m, Stopover 1: 01:00 p.m –Khunjerab Pass, China side (checking), Stopover 2: 01:30 p.m – Khunjerab Pass, Pakistan side (checking), Stopover 3: 03:00 p.m – Sost border (custom, immigration & lunch), Stopover 4: 09:00 p.m – Gilgit (dinner), Stopover 5: 01:00 a.m – Chelas (refreshment) Stopover 6: 06:0 a.m – Besham (breakfast), Stopover 7: 09:00 a.m –

Mansehra (refreshment), Stopover 8: 12:00 p.m – Islamabad/Rawalpindi (lunch & drop-off 1) and arrival: 07:00 p.m – Lahore (drop-off 2).

The passengers have been asked to book their seats at-least a week before travel while the charges of CPEC Passenger Bus Service for comfortable journey between the two countries include:

One way ticket from Lahore to Taskurgan – Rs13000 per seat.

One way ticket from Tashkurgan to Lahore – RMB 600 (equivalent to Rs11,475 under current exchange rate). Return Ticket Rs. 23000.

The travel documents required: Passport, CNIC, Valid Visa, Original Invitation from China and Ticket.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ahmed Brothers receiving delivery of Yutong zk6122h9 at Master motors plant*











*Pakistan Express receiving delivery of new yutong buses at Master motors plant*






*Geo Madina receiving delivery of new yutong bus*


----------



## ghazi52

*Careem to Launch Its Bus Service in Pakistan*

Careem, the international ride-hailing service, is now planning to launch its bus services in Pakistan.

With 30 million registered users, the company is the leading online ride-hailing service provider in the country, is now aiming to provide affordable inter-city commute to the people of Pakistan.

The pilot project was first launched in Egypt’s capital Cairo, which is the most populated city in the Arab world.

After the successful pilot project, the UAE-based transportation company is now eyeing the Pakistani market for the bus service.

Careem senses that Pakistan has a large population which does not have access to car-hailing services, and needs cheap and always accessible commuting.

Careem’s CEO Mudassir Sheikha made this announcement during the inauguration ceremony in Cairo.

Mudassir was delighted over the expansion of the company’s services and hoped to expand it to the South Asian countries as well.

“Our research identified that car ride-hailing service is not accessible for all the consumers while there is also a shortage of cars. The situation compelled us to offer affordable bus service,” stated co-founder and CEO of Careem said on occasion.

He also mentioned that the charges of the bus service would be 60 to 70 percent cheaper than the car service.

The buses would be spacious, comfortable and air-conditioned, he added.

“We have plans to integrate our Careem wallet with the bus service too so that there remains no need to carry the cash,” said the company


----------



## ghazi52

Now no need to wait in queue at terminals or call the helpline for your Daewoo Express tickets - Just install our App today and travel with ease !!! - 

Android App https://goo.gl/mLp6Aj
iOS App https://goo.gl/HyR4Xs


----------



## ghazi52

The app works like a charm. You can pay through credit card, jazzcash, easypaisa or Daewoo wallet


----------



## ghazi52

Super International Sleeper Bus Service launched 
Route *Quetta - Karachi - Quetta


















*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Skyways Launches Luxury Bus Service for Lahore/Islamabad Route .*

Skyways has launched their business class bus service today, named Skybus (Skyways Business Class).

Initially, the business class bus service will operate between Lahore and Islamabad with daily 4 departures from each side, with 8 departures per day planned for the future.

*Features on Offer
*
These buses have being designated as super luxury ones. Skyways will offer recliner sofa seats with 3 modes of back massage, something that it claims is a first in Pakistan.

Moreover, these buses will also offer pod seating, helping keep the view and leg space of the passenger sitting behind your seat intact.

Seats can also recline to a complete flat mode, letting the passenger easily sleep.

Meals will be served at Bhera interchange along with drinks & coffee. There is free wifi and individual on-board entertainment system on bus for every passenger.

*Introductory Discounts*
The Skybus service will also offer Variable Fares for a limited time, powered by BookMe, from 20th January. With this, customers can get bus tickets at a cheaper price than those at the terminal and enjoy great savings.

The bus started its services on *2nd January 2019.*

To book your ticket, head to www.bookme.pk, choose ‘Skyways’ and then select business class bus for Rs. 1365.

You can also buy SkyBus tickets with Easypaisa, Jazz Cash, Bank Alfalah, FonePay etc apps that are also powered by Bookme.pk’s ticketing APIs.

*Operational timings:
*
10AM, 12PM, 03PM, 05PM from Lahore to Islamabad.
08:30 AM, 10:30AM, 04:30 PM, 06PM from Islamabad to Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

AL MUNIR BUS Launched New Sleeper Buses 
27 seater Serving from Quetta to Karachi
Fare of Rs.3000 for one way ticket, 
Live kitchen, Media centre , Wifi,
Non stop from Main RCD Road


----------



## alikazmi007

wow, l'm impressed.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Luxury Private Bus Services Business is increasing at CPEC Road Network .Adil Shah Double Glass Yutong buses from Karachi to Bhakkar And Dera Ismail khan


----------



## ghazi52

*CM KP M.Mahmood Khan inaugurated new general bus terminal in Swat. Separate waiting areas established in the terminal, along with all other facilities provided including mosques and washrooms for both genders!*


----------



## Chishty4

Alyousaf Private Bus Operator on CPEC Balochistan Routes Karachi Gwadar Punjgur 
پنجگور کی عوام کیلئے عظیم الشان خوشخبری۔ 
ان شاءاللہ بہت جلد پنجگور ٹو کراچی کیلئے الیوسف کمپنی ایک منفرد انداز کیساتھ لارہا ھے چائنہ سے ھائیگر کمپنی کی نئی ڈبل گلاس کوچز۔ ایک نئے عزم کیساتھ ۔ اب سفر ھوگا آرام دِہ۔


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad to Lahore EXECUTIVE CLASS Bus in Pakistan


----------



## Chishty4

Now you can travel #Lahore to #Multan via Motorway with prior duration of 3 hours and 15 minutes approx.

Faisal Movers 

#FaisalMovers #Pakistan 

Note: price Karaya Ticket etc UAN no. pe call kr k maloom krien Shukriya.


----------



## ghazi52

Daewoo Express launching Lahore - Multan Non Stop via Motorway in 3:30 hours starting from 1st April 2019 (After Inauguration of *Lahore AbdulHakeem Motorway*)


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers started services Via Motorway from 1st April 2019 for*

Lahore to Multan vice versa,
Lahore to Bahawalpur vice versa,

Book your ticket by calling at 0311-1224488 or you can book online from www.bookkaru.com


----------



## ghazi52

*Great News For Multan Region...!!!*
*The Long Wait is Finally Over,

Lahore Multan Motorway*
*Rawalpindi Multan Motorway*


----------



## ghazi52

Bus Terminal , Faisalabad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

Upcoming soon Modern Luxury Buses for Karachi -Gwadar
Now u don’t wait anymore enjoy your journeys will remember .Javed Coach launching new luxury 10 wheelers Coach with in Bathroom and canteen and all facilities for our lovely Costumers.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sightseeing Double Decker Buses*

VPL triumphantly won two tenders to introduce and sell the first ever set of two sightseeing double decker buses in Pakistan. The initial order of two buses was proudly sold and supplied to the Tourism Development Corporation of *Punjab (TDCP) *in 2015 and following the growing popularity and success of the service, TDCP decided to purchase three more buses in 2016.

The sightseeing double decker buses were rolled out with aplomb across Lahore, covering its famous and historical landmarks, nonetheless, the popularity of the service skyrocketed when a trip to the Wagah Border flag-drop ceremony was added to the itinerary of the buses.

Today, people from all over Pakistan as well as visitors from abroad travel on these buses for sightseeing and VPL is proud to have played an integral role in the initiation of the project, especially given that taking cue from this model of success, other city governments are also showing interest in starting a similar service of their own.







Volvo & BRT

The Volvo B11R with Marcopolo Paradiso 1800DD Body is the flagship Volvo Coach Model by VPL in Pakistan. This unique edition is the embodiment of the premium Volvo brand as a 14-meter Double Decker Super Luxury Intercity Coach powered by a 430 HP Volvo Engine. Geared with 12+4 Speed Volvo iShift Automated Manual Transmission, the modern and luxurious 72-seater (2+2 configuration, toilet optional) is based on a Right Hand Drive (RHD), RFS, Euro 3, 6×2 B11R Chassis built in Sweden while its strong and sturdy body is built by Marcopolo in Brazil.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Good Old days*

Institute of Chemistry at University of the Punjab in Lahore in late 1960's 






Solid body with aluminium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza-Xinjiang New bus service started up from Sost port to tashkurgan. Significant move & it's fare just 225 Rmb & Rs 3300. CPEC promoted the people to people connectivity under BRI platform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Launching this Eid
*Caravan Travels*
Audio Guided Daily Transport service for Kaghan Valley(Naran, Batakundi) & Neelum Valley(Keran, Sharda)
Islamabad Departure: Islamabad Bus Terminal Motorway Chowk

Departure for both routes: 9 am
Batakundi Departure: 9 am from Roomy Mountain Top Resort
Naran Departure: 11 am from Naran Mountain Challets
Sharda Departure: 9 am from Neelum star Hotel
Keran Departure: 12 noon from TCAJK resort
Attractions: Audio guide throughout, Refreshments

*Ticket Price:*

Islamabad to Naran or Vice versa: Rs.2100
Islamabad to Batakundi try Vice versa: Rs.2300
Islamabad to Keran or Vice versa: Rs.1900
Islamabad to Sharda or Vice versa: Rs.2300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quetta to karachi Bus Services

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Master Launched inter city Bus Service between Lahore and Islamabad. Pictures of Master's King Long Bus and their Bus terminal located at Main Bund Road near Gulshan-e-Ravi Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers Announces Islamabad to Naran-Hunza*

According to the details, the executive class service will be offered on these routes. The fares are listed below:

Islamabad to Hunza – Rs 3500
Islamabad to Gilgit – Rs 3000
Islamabad to Babusar – Rs 2590
Islamabad to Naran – Rs 1790
In response to a question regarding the bus timings, the official Facebook account for Faisal Movers replied that the bus will depart from Islamabad at 1 am.

From Lahore, Faisal Movers, offers executive plus service with the following fares:

Lahore to Hunza
Executive – Rs 4670
Business – Rs 5100

Lahore to Gilgit
Executive – Rs 4170
Business – Rs 4600

Lahore to Babusar
Executive – Rs 3760
Business – Rs 4190

Lahore to Naran
Executive – Rs 2960
Business – Rs 3390

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Q Connect VOLVO Business Lite Luxury Bus Services started from Multan
Interior pictures of the Q Connect VOLVO Business Lite Luxury Buses operating between Multan - Lahore & Multan - Islamabad routes.All buses are equipped with Kitchen pantry to serve hot meals as well as Tea/coffee.On Multan motorway no toilets exist in Service areas yet.Q Connect Buses have wash rooms and wash basin to facilitate passengers especially Ladies and Children.Automated wheel chair Ramp to assist the elderly and immobile people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Master Launched inter city Bus Service between Lahore and Islamabad. Pictures of Master's King Long Bus and their Bus terminal located at Main Bund Road near Gulshan-e-Ravi Lahore...


That's wonderful, all bus terminals should have a national standard and be built to that. Along with every other building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

First ever in Pakistan
Q-connect bus service facilitates disable person first ever in Pakistan bus industry.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2821078264587542

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers Upgraded Business Class Buses from Lahore to Islamabad.*

Fare:1650 rs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bus Terminal of recently launched Road Master Bus Service

2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

From 15th November Friday, travel between Rawalpindi & Karachi via Motorway in just 15 hours and Rs. 3600 only. During journey refreshments will be served as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

From 15th November, travel between Rawalpindi & Karachi via Motorway in just 15 hrs and Rs. 3600 only.
Travel between Peshawar & Karachi via Motorway in just 16:30 hrs and Rs. 3800 only.....

Travel between Lahore & Karachi via Motorway in just 14 hrs and Rs. 3500 only. 
During journey refreshments will be served as well.







https://www.facebook.com/developing...sK2mk9OQzMaoNWuUpsEFr7tVZQ06Rzv8Goq-pOqcn1bCQ

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why do Pakistani ads have only in them?


ghazi52 said:


> From 15th November, travel between Rawalpindi & Karachi via Motorway in just 15 hrs and Rs. 3600 only.
> Travel between Peshawar & Karachi via Motorway in just 16:30 hrs and Rs. 3800 only.....
> 
> Travel between Lahore & Karachi via Motorway in just 14 hrs and Rs. 3500 only.
> During journey refreshments will be served as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal Movers - Dec 3 2019*







LHE to KHI - *3500*

.........

وڑائچ ایکسپریس نئی منزل کی طرف رواں دواں
لاہور سے کراچی براستہ موٹروے
شاندار افتتاح 5دسمبر 2019کو ہوگا
یوٹونگ ماسٹر ڈبل گلاس بس
ہر سیٹ کے پیچھے جدید ترین ٹیکنالوجی ایل سی ڈی
وائی فائی ٹریکنگ سسٹم
ریفریشمنٹ
ہوسٹس کی میزبانی کے ساتھ
سیکیورٹی گارڈ
رابطہ بکنگ نمبر لاہور
03414199995

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bilal Travels started Luxury bus service from Lahore to Karachi via Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3 and Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Faisal movers bus at Hunza Terminal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

They should use this.......


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> They should use this.......


Or winter tires....
Seriously pakistan is not prepared for snow at all! There are barely any snowplows, dirt/salt dispensers or snow tires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ITC Cruzer a new Inter City Bus Service to launch soon between Islamabad Faisalabad Multan & #Karachi

The Buses are Volvo Navigator Buses with facilities like Free WiFi, Audio Visual Entertainment, Food & Beverages, Comfortable Seating.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Bus Terminal.........................


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

May 18, 2020








Workers wash a bus at general bus terminal in Peshawar on Sunday as government conditionally lifted ban on public transport. — Photo by Shahbaz Butt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road Master is opening Multan Terminal on 22-July-2020. Offering Multan - Lahore & Multan - Rawalpindi Route.

Multan Terminal :
Old Bilal Travels Terminal, Hasanabad Gate No. 2, Near Chowk Qadafi, Multan.

Terminal Renovation is in progress. A fare chart is also pasted there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Al Haj Automotive, an up and coming Pakistani conglomerate has brought in Zhong Tong *Luxury Buses to *Pakistan. The lot brought in by the conglomerate consists of 20 buses in Complete Built-Up (CBU) form which are now waiting to be delivered to the customers.

According to automark pk, Al-Haj automotive signed an MoU with the Chinese Automaker Zhong Tong by the end of last year, whereby both companies had come to terms with the import of 50 buses to Pakistan in CBU form and on the sharing of technology & CKD cooperation agreement for the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daewoo Gold Class Starting on Lahore - Multan Route with Ticket Price of Rs. 1,300 from 13th August 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Miranshah, NW, KP *New Bus Terminal 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Daewoo Express New Double Glass Yutong Master Buses (2021)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buses are seen at Pirwadhai terminal,. Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad Bus Terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Crystal Lines Travels Terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisal Movers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Waiting Room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahid Coach

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 1978

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of a Bus Stop at Bunder Road ( M A Jinnah Road) Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Metro Bus Services

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Punjab Mass transit Authority will complete the transition of its operations with 64 brand new metro buses in the Lahore metro bus system by the end of August 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bus service on a street in Khewra, a salt mining district in Punjab, British India (now in Pakistan).
Date 1933.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, Balochistan..
Bus Services Quetta to Mastung in 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Daewoo Sleeper Bus Service*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Masha'Allah great progress over the years in Pakistan. Bangladesh is also trying to improve bus services in the main cities and trying to build a BRT service in Dhaka. Most multi-axle luxury bus bodies are made locally now. There are plans to modernize all Bus terminals but one of the first ones in Bangladesh to get them is Sylhet, which is nearing completion.

Narration is annoying, turn off the sound if you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 733286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Coach
> 
> View attachment 733288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733290



@ghazi52 Bhai, can you kindly confirm who is the bus body (and chassis) supplier for these Shahid Coach Service buses (both styles in the last picture)? Are these Chinese or made locally in Pakistan? Thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Work on Peshawar Mega Bus Terminal is underway, 

The Rs.3.679 billion projects on 300 Kanal land will be environment friendly with solar power, green spaces, and waste management system.

Completion of the terminal will help in reducing the traffic jams in the City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................












.















...




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...






















.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....





.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
Road Master Lahore Terminal Review​*World Class Bus Terminal in Pakistan...*​
*




.*


----------



## ghazi52

....






...







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Bus Services introduction....






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 808154
> 
> 
> Work on Peshawar Mega Bus Terminal is underway,
> 
> The Rs.3.679 billion projects on 300 Kanal land will be environment friendly with solar power, green spaces, and waste management system.
> 
> Completion of the terminal will help in reducing the traffic jams in the City.
> 
> 
> View attachment 808155


This Bus terminal looks as if though it was designed like an airport terminal. The use of land seems wasteful. It would be better if they modeled bus terminal after a more flow optimizing design such as the one used in Perth, Australia. Not only does the design use the fact that the terminal is underground to give customers a more pleasant environment I which to wait for their bus, due to noice reduction and cooler temperatures, but the land above the terminal can be made into a shopping destination or hotel that can earn money for the bus terminal developer.

A dynamic stand allocation system (wheee gates are assigned based on schedules or some other metric) can be built in cascades as demand increases to fit the needs of a city. Each cascade can be for separate services if desired, one for local buses, one for long range buses, one for tourist buses, or however the terminal operator wants to build and run the terminal.

A bus terminal like this could be used to link the local metro bus service, airport, and train station in a competitive private system that keeps cost down for the consumer, while offering ROI for the investor in the terminal operator.


----------



## ghazi52

,.;
Inauguration of New Bus Terminal near Motorway in Peshawar ........

*Peshawar Bus Terminal facilities :-*

• Terminal Building
• Arrival, boarding & departure bays for buses/ flying coaches/wagons
• Bus/flying coach/wagon stands
• Commercial shops
• Cafeteria
• Masjid
• Public Toilet (separate for female & handicap)
• Petrol pump
• Service station
• Workshop
• Drivers rest areas
• Car parking
• Rickshaw/taxi stands







',.;'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Islamabad Metro Bus Project (Peshawar Morr to Islamabad International Airport)
Orange buses for orange route inspection completed in China through 3rd party First batch shipped on 15th March and will reach in Pakistan in 20 days trial run to begin from the first week of April.......





,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Green and Blue Line Metro Buses on the way during testing service on route from PIMS Hospital, Islamabad to BaharaKahu and PIMS toKoralChowk, Rawalpindi.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
*Daewoo Express Golden Dragon Now Available in New (15 Buses)*


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
New Yutong Master Buses added into the fleet of Northern Area Transport Corporation Bus - NATCO Bus Service.
NATCO operates from Lahore and Islamabad to Gilgit-Baltistan ( Gilgit, Skardu, Chilas, Sost, Dasu etc)..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Islamabad METRO to AIRPORT: All You Need to Know​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.







*1- DAEWOO BUS*







*2- Daewoo Express in VOLVO*






*3- Daewoo Express in Golden Dragon XML6125S3*


----------

